
Engineer debunks theory of flight - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/travel/travel-news/engineer-debunks-theory-of-flight-20120126-1qjrc.html
======
draggnar
why not just link to the youtube video of the professor explaining?
<http://youtu.be/UqBmdZ-BNig>

